
Joys of Supermarket Shopping in the Soviet Union (2017) - lsh
http://www.strangehistory.net/2017/08/11/joys-supermarket-shopping-soviet-union/
======
lsh
I just realised last weekend was the fourth weekend without toilet paper on
the shelves in my local supermarket. I'm sure they're getting it in, it's just
never there when I go to (quickly, furtively) shop on weekends.

